# Piko ICE decoder question



## saxpg (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi to all !
I am not really a train hobbyist but I have a Digital Start-Set ICE 3 by Piko.
http://www.piko.de/produkt_db/check.php?page=detail&grand_id=3&parent_id=2&child_id=0&id=57195

This set was running OK, until a few days ago , my kid was playing with it and it stopped. Since then I can`t get it move again. Voltage is OK on the tracks but the train is dead. 
I think that the problem could be something with a decoder. 
I have to select my train with a remote but I don`t know how to select it.
My question is , can someone explain to me step by step how to program this train, and how to determine is something broken.
I have a manual (which I don`t understand) but I don't know if I am doing it right. 
Under the train numbers are 5719502 0038 ( I suppose those are loco address )

Anyway, any help would be appreciated!

Thanks, Sasa


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I translated the page with Google toolbar. One page deals with digital operation. Is the manual in English?. If not, go back to the dealer and ask.
This digital page has an adobe manual in german.

You could type the pages to a translator. A few choice words may do the trick. 

If you do not want to make a transatlantic call.
Eurorail hobbies is a Canadian cousin, they have an 800 
number.

After reading the Piko site they stressed the manufacturer of the decoder. It may be the first question they ask.


----------



## saxpg (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for your reply T-man.

If you go to www.piko.de and choose english than you go to "piko digital elements"
you get this same pdf`s in English.

My problem is: either I can not understand it correctly or something is wrong with a train ( as I said I don`t know anything about HO trains ).

Here is this part of manual:


> 2. Transmission channel
> The PIKO Digi 1 uses 4 transmission channels for the controls. The transmission signal can
> be altered at any time by pressing one of the keys .
> The address of a loco to be driven can be allocated to each transmission channel independently
> ...


So if get it right I input:

loco- 0038 - f0
(0038 is the code on the bottom of locomotive)

I have tried some other combinations but nothing happens. 

Anyway, thanks a lot!

Sasa


----------

